# Software choices for Creation Pcut



## retro_lad (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys,
I bought a Creation Pcut CT0730 last week. 

I'm just wondering if those who have experience with these cutter, what software you use for printing and cutting?
I've read things about SBE, Signcut, and Flexi10. But there doesn't seem a clear choice.

Thanks,
Rl


----------



## johnnykcr (Jan 5, 2012)

I have flexi V10 it very good and simple but I dunno others I have heard that Signcut is good too.


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

The plotter you have brought, works very well with signcut pro / flexi starter, Flexi starter is a lot more easier for contour cutting if you with to use this.

Flexistarter is around £85 on eBay but comes with a dongle and lifetime usage. It has a basic graphic editor and a production manager. So you can create text and basic shapes ready to cut and then send them to cutter. It is part of the flexisign pro series fron SAI International , but is a much cut down version from flexisignpro.

you can get Sign-cut from £12 for a years licence. This will cut basic fonts and number but also act as a production manager for other vector software. Coral Draw and Adobe Illustrator will actually integrate with it.


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

creation pcut plotter cutters.

work very well with flexi 10, as if you have the optical eye version flexi 10 makes it very easy to contour cut, but also very easy to use. you can do basic design+cutting software. import eps, svg and Ai files into it

signcutpro is just a cutting software, you can import files e.g eps/svg. and cut 

the best thing about creation pcuts now, if you use coral draw one of the best designing+cutting program, you can get the driver to cut direct from coral draw.

you can also use sign blazer element, its a very good problem, easy to manipulate text cut different colour text easy. contour cutting option + easy to size text, very good for beginners.

Signzworld


----------

